# Disused police station in Knottingley



## wirelessmast (Sep 27, 2010)

wondering if any west yorks locals know of this place? 

Spotted it whilst driving through today, thought at first it was a derelict church hall, but after filling the motor up at Morrisons went past it again a bit slower and saw the police sign on the wall. Its on the main road between the morrisons and the road out towards selby. Borded up and with a for sale sign up on the front wall.

Sorry cant be more specific on the location, dont know that town too well, but im sure a local will find it easily enough. Did a search on here but doesnt seem to be a visit report for it


----------



## spacepunk (Sep 27, 2010)

Destined for the pit?


----------



## wirelessmast (Sep 27, 2010)

spacepunk said:


> Destined for the pit?



any reason? or should i keep all places i notice to myself entirely?


----------



## Mad Larkin (Sep 27, 2010)

from what i gather, giving out the exact locations on forum posts is a bit of a faux pas


----------



## wirelessmast (Sep 28, 2010)

Mad Larkin said:


> from what i gather, giving out the exact locations on forum posts is a bit of a faux pas



hardly an exact location though, that stretch of road is some couple of miles and winding. Surley the simple descriptive words 'police station' are more telling?


----------



## krela (Sep 28, 2010)

Could you let the mods do the moderating please?


----------



## wirelessmast (Sep 28, 2010)

krela said:


> Could you let the mods do the moderating please?



Indeed, and i am willing to accept a reprimand if i have breached rules. I do however find it a touch galling to receive such replies as the first without any qualifying reasons. As you say, it is the moderators job to moderate the board


----------



## krela (Sep 28, 2010)

We generally don't post up 'leads' on here, for your future information


----------



## nij4829 (Sep 28, 2010)

IIRC its fully locked down and used as a 'base' for the police (they kinda use it as a office/chill out zone)


----------



## wirelessmast (Sep 28, 2010)

krela said:


> We generally don't post up 'leads' on here, for your future information



Thankyou for the clarification Krela, my appologies for the breach. I accept my punishment with fortitude, dropped trousers and clenched buttocks


----------



## ytsud69 (Sep 29, 2010)

Being from there, although I moved away some time ago, I can say that it is no longer used and is/was up for sale.

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-26457004.html


----------



## ashbrown82 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi, just seen this when researching the building. I bought this last year and hope to open a bicycle store from the premises. I run a pro cycling team and intend to sell bicycles of all price points, and run a new cycling club from here that will encourage all abilities to join the sport. There will be Olympians working on site to offer advice to all. The plan is to open late February.


----------



## gingrove (Jan 25, 2011)

Best of luck with the new store! Hope it works out for you.


----------



## wirelessmast (Jan 26, 2011)

ashbrown82 said:


> Hi, just seen this when researching the building. I bought this last year and hope to open a bicycle store from the premises. I run a pro cycling team and intend to sell bicycles of all price points, and run a new cycling club from here that will encourage all abilities to join the sport. There will be Olympians working on site to offer advice to all. The plan is to open late February.



any chance of some photos before you get the shopfitters in?


----------



## Jayen4 (Feb 13, 2011)

ashbrown82 said:


> Hi, just seen this when researching the building. I bought this last year and hope to open a bicycle store from the premises. I run a pro cycling team and intend to sell bicycles of all price points, and run a new cycling club from here that will encourage all abilities to join the sport. There will be Olympians working on site to offer advice to all. The plan is to open late February.





Aha ! I thought it had been sold. Interesting to note that it will be a cycling 'emporium'.... As I rember,it went up for auction. (And yes,I am from Knottingley).


----------

